# corrado intercooler ideas. Frontmount? or g60 sidemount?



## T-rev (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay so my 1994 corrado vr6 is going turbo this winter. as i look into intercooler ideas i of course started with the idea of a frontmount, but you have to do a good about of custom fabrication to get one to fit in the cramped bumper.. but i had a corrado g60 in the past and it had a sidemount down in the fender for the supercharger.. so i was thinking what if i got one of those to run for my turbo set up because it will be way easier to hook up/ run, little to no custom work needed.. anyone herd of people doing this? yay or nay? :screwy:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i'd go w/ a FMIC setup.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

If your going to do a side mount, I have an old EIP one that's been sitting around my garage for years now that I need to get rid of. To put a front mount on Corrados you need to do a lot of cuting various things behind the bumper


----------



## T-rev (Apr 1, 2012)

yea you do have to cut quite a bit of ****, thats why i was wondering if anyone does this because i just thought of it the other day and it seemed like a good idea


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

A stock Corrado will take the Golf mk2 G60 intercooler(which is a front mount intercooler) with only cutting 1 very little piece on the front beam.. 
All other (aftermarket) intercoolers will only fit with customizing... 

The Golf mk2 G60 intercooler can be purchased (new) here: http://www.wagner-tuning.de/EN/products/200001021G60EVOIC.php


----------



## T-rev (Apr 1, 2012)

CorrieG60 said:


> A stock Corrado will take the Golf mk2 G60 intercooler(which is a front mount intercooler) with only cutting 1 very little piece on the front beam..
> All other (aftermarket) intercoolers will only fit with customizing...
> 
> The Golf mk2 G60 intercooler can be purchased (new) here: http://www.wagner-tuning.de/EN/products/200001021G60EVOIC.php


 Will that really fit in my bumper? it just seems like other intercoolers and ill have to cut stuff.. and its expensive, i may as well just run a front mount or an air to water for that price


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm turboing my Rado too, and will go with EIP side mount...


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

id go awic


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

T-rev said:


> Will that really fit in my bumper? it just seems like other intercoolers and ill have to cut stuff.. and its expensive, i may as well just run a front mount or an air to water for that price


fits.
had it myself
good up to 300hp


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

What size turbo are you going with and what amount of boost do you plan to run?

Hacking up a bumper and/or re-bar is and should remain as not an option. 

Unfortunately though the stock G60 intercooler is not large enough to efficiently cool what you plan to run through it. We have not personally run or tested one of the old EIP units, but that could certainly be a good option. As mentioned earlier a simple AWIC will provide everything you want without any modification.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

well you can go large but you will need to cut quite a bit to make it fit. This is a 4" core


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

How much boost are you going to run? I ran 15psi on a kinetic kit at stock compression with water/meth only for a long time. It had no issues and IAT under boost was right on par with a friend at the same boost using a fmic. It's a nice option that simplifies your turbo piping and leaves the front of the car clean looking and stock.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Vibrant 550hp core snuggled behind stock rebar and untrimmed bumber. Its tight but heres my
recipe: Ac deleted, mk3 radiator pushed forward for fan/manifold clearance, crossmember tray built for the radiator. 





































Barely visible from the front :thumbup:


----------



## T-rev (Apr 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What size turbo are you going with and what amount of boost do you plan to run?
> 
> Hacking up a bumper and/or re-bar is and should remain as not an option.
> 
> Unfortunately though the stock G60 intercooler is not large enough to efficiently cool what you plan to run through it. We have not personally run or tested one of the old EIP units, but that could certainly be a good option. As mentioned earlier a simple AWIC will provide everything you want without any modification.


i only plan on running 10-12 psi until i get all the bugs worked out.. but idk my plans for an ic are still up in the air


----------

